

comScore: Top 50 Internet properties - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/Amazon_Microsoft_eBay_among_top_50_Internet_properties_53839362.html

======
indiejade
Mozilla beats AT&T and NBC? How did that happen?

Edit: okay, not entirely . . . apparently AT&T Interactive is 23rd.

